
What would society look like with universal basic income? - anexprogrammer
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/welfare/2016/04/what-would-society-look-universal-basic-income
======
anexprogrammer
Just realised newstatesman has paywall - visit with JS turned off.

Same article also available at
[http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/04/15/what-would-
soci...](http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/04/15/what-would-society-look-
universal-basic-income)

